# Asus eah 5450  good or not



## soyab0007 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Asus eah 5450 or Palit gt 240 ddr5 512mb*

A member in other forum is selling me asus eah 5450 1gb ddr3 for 1400rs.....
card is 6months old..
my current rig is
intel e2140 @ 1.6ghz
gigabyte g41 
transcend 1gb ddr2 800mhz
iball stock psu
samsung sync master 720n  17"inch ..

i would like to know if this card would be a good purchase for me or not...
bcoz i am at very low budget and for the past few months looking for vfm gfx card...

can this card handle games like ashes cricket, gta 4, dirt 2....

my onboard graphics cannot handle above games....

so will it be a wise purchase for me...


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 30, 2011)

5450 is not a gaming card at all. Better increase your budget and get atleast:
NVIDIA 9500GT 1GB -- 2.8k
HD 4650 1GB -- 2.6k
HD 4670 1GB -- 2.9k
any of the above cards can handle the games at decent settings in your PC.

Its better to go with HD 4670..


----------



## soyab0007 (Jul 30, 2011)

but going for hd4670 also i have to change my psu and i am very low budget...
will it not be able to handle any games like ashes cricket as well


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 30, 2011)

I think it can handle ashes cricket, but better go with HD4650 or HD4670 with a 500W PSU at-least..


----------



## soyab0007 (Jul 30, 2011)

what will be the price for used hd 4670?

can my psu handle 5450 at max load


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 30, 2011)

A used one will come around 2.5k atleast.. 
BTW whats the wattage of your PSU..


----------



## soyab0007 (Jul 30, 2011)

i ball 400w psu


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 30, 2011)

Though its not recommended but i think it can handle coz my friend is running his HD4650 on a local PSU w/o any problems for the last 2yrs..


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2011)

for 1.4k i don't think you'll get any better card. for now grab it. 

if you later can increase your budget, replace it with something fast (HD5570/GT240 type).


----------



## soyab0007 (Aug 1, 2011)

with 1.5k budget can i get any used card better than 5450
bcoz deal is on monday and looking for quick response...
thanks for taking interest in this thread


----------



## vaibhav23 (Aug 1, 2011)

5450 takes only 20W on max load


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 1, 2011)

If you are really on a tight budget, then grab this Asus 5450


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 1, 2011)

> i would like to know if this card would be a good purchase for me or not...


 IMO if you are looking for gaming, then 5450 is a BAD choice. Better save up more for later. 
Also read the reviews to make up your own mind.


----------



## soyab0007 (Aug 3, 2011)

decided to purchase palit gt 240 ddr5 512mb...
does my i ball 400w psu handle this card..
and how is the card in terms of performance..

please quickly reply


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Whats your budget and how much is this card costing..


----------



## soyab0007 (Aug 3, 2011)

a member in erodov forum selling this new card at rs2700
is it worthy


----------



## Cilus (Aug 3, 2011)

GT 240 GDDR5 version performs slightly better that a 9600GT, but the margin is really negligible. 2.7K... I think 2.3K to 2.5K should be okay. BTW, how old is the card is and does it having any warranty left?


----------



## soyab0007 (Aug 3, 2011)

its an unused card lying idle for 7 months approx 1 year warranty remaining...

now can i play latest games with this card in low resolution and will it be a problem with i ball psu...
can psu handle this card...


----------



## soyab0007 (Aug 6, 2011)

finally purchased palit gt 240 ddr5


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

Congos... Cost???


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 6, 2011)

how much did you pay..


----------



## soyab0007 (Aug 6, 2011)

Rs2700 
card purchased on nov 2010 by a member on other forum....
and it was unused lying idle...
so approx 1 year of warranty left..
is it a wise purchase..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2011)

nice pricing. friend purchased Zotac card for ~4.2k a few months ago.


----------

